# Diarrhea all night



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Awe man, I've been there - those days are NEVER fun! I agree with fasting him for 12 hours to give his stomach some time to calm down. Is it possible he got into something? Are you starting to feed him more by any chance? I know my boy had tummy problems when I started to increase his food. Make sure he has lots of water too because he is most likely dehydrated now after a long night. Hope you are able to take a nap today to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes!!! I did start feeding him more!!! It seemed like 1 cup 3x a day wasn't enough so I added 1/2 cup to his evening meal. How much did you feed your 14 week old pup? My breeder was sort of vague when it came to feeding amounts. 

The snow melted here and there are all sorts of treasures to be sniffed and found I always supervise but he licks mud and dirt etc... He also licked his own poo the other day! Ugh. 

We are giving him lots of water! I read something about "rice water" has anyone heard of that or tried it? Vet Advice: Treating Your Dog's Diarrhea | The Bark


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh no sorry to hear Tucker isn't feeling well! I forgot pups like 2 eat poo! Well, there goes the puppy breath, LOL! Hope Tucker feels better and you are able to get some rest!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My 7 year old girl was on RC Maxi puppy, and every time I increased her food she would develop diarrhea. I could not feed her more than a cup at each meal. Finally, I switched her, as she was not gaining weight, with all the "resting her intestines" and slowly re-introducing kibble. She could not eat enough of the RC food to grow as she should.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

you may want to call your vet and see if he could have some pepcid to settle his stomach. also, is he still drinking water?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that Tucker has diarrhea. 
You are feeding three cups of food? Ben is on ProPlan large breed puppy and he is only getting 2 cups a day. The vet said he is in perfect condition. He gains about 2 pounds a week and that is the way it should be. 
I have had a dog with HD and I don't want to go there again. 

Do like you are doing, fast him a bit and slowly introduce food, make smaller more frequent meals. 
Have a fecal exam run to make sure he does not have Giardia.

Good luck and a speedy recovery for Tucker.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Yes!!! I did start feeding him more!!! It seemed like 1 cup 3x a day wasn't enough so I added 1/2 cup to his evening meal. How much did you feed your 14 week old pup? My breeder was sort of vague when it came to feeding amounts.
> 
> The snow melted here and there are all sorts of treasures to be sniffed and found I always supervise but he licks mud and dirt etc... He also licked his own poo the other day! Ugh.
> 
> We are giving him lots of water! I read something about "rice water" has anyone heard of that or tried it? Vet Advice: Treating Your Dog's Diarrhea | The Bark


Feeding him too much food can definitely be the problem. Keisel had diarheea for two straight weeks because he was getting too much food. We took him to the vets for everything and come to find out it was something so simple. Are you only giving him the extra 1/2 cup at night? If you want to add a 1/2 cup to his meals - I would split it up over the three meals he gets. 

Miller is 13 weeks old and he's only getting 3/4 cup each meal 3 times a day. So that's 2 1/4 cups a day. We are going to give him more during the week but only add 1/4 total for his whole daily intake. He's also on a higher protein diet that doesn't call for a lot of food so it really also depends on what you are feeding him.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Awe, I'm sorry! We had that last night too. Only Teddy barfed four times. His poo is like water , so we are going to the vet in a couple of hours. It's so hard when they are crated to monitor it. Teddy also had it a few months ago and I layed on the couch so I could take him out every hour. Last night I left him in the kitchen, but not in his crate. He didn't go, but he did barf. I'm glad I didn't keep him in his crate.
Good luck!
Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

poor Tucker! Poor you! (And also poor Teddy and family!) I am sorry to hear that you're dealing with this, and I hope they feel better soon. That is so rough when you're up all night taking care of someone. Hope you can get some rest tonight.

(And off the topic, but to the poster who mentioned they forgot puppies eat poo, thank you -- I thought maybe this stage was permanent, and I'm thrilled to hear that maybe it's not. The 3 am diving over ice to bag the evidence before Bailey can sniff it, step in it, or try to ingest it is NOT my favorite time. But now I have hope.):crossfing


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Well. They couldn't find anything in the stool sample they took, but sent us home with flagyl. I had taken him to the park two days ago, and they said maybe he got something there.
Hope your little one gets better soon.
I did rice ,pumpkin and baby food today. He wouldn't drink water so I gave him ice which he ate. His gums were pale in the morning but got pinker in the afternoon
Hopefully we can all sleep well tonight!


----------

